# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Doodmoe van school

## bodine2

hmmm dood moe van school, eindelijk vrij!
en morgen begint het weer opnieuw :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Neem elke pauze iets te eten/drinken met koolhydraten erin, zodat je je energiepeil weer op hoogte brengt!

----------


## dotito

Eet elke dag een banaan bevat trage suikers geen calorieen en het geeft je energie.

----------

